# Will an iPad Pro replace my aging rMBP?



## clee01l (Aug 17, 2019)

Originally, I got an iPad (32GB) thinking it could be used to replace my Windows Laptop as a mobile device.    I found it less than suitable for my Powerpoint/Keynote Nature and Photography lectures that I was giving regularly at that time.  It also failed miserably as an in field repository for my 36mp RAW images  as 32GB would not consume a whole camera card of RAW images.  Processing of RAW NEFs using the then current Adobe app was glacial.   So, in 2012, I replaced that with a 500GB SSD 13" rMBP.

Advance to 2019, Lightroom Moble/Lightroom is a workable product and running Lightroom (Cloudy) on my MacOS in rMBP is a working solution for traveling photography.  

Has anyone replaced the rMBP with  a256GB  iPad Pro and imported large RAW images from a camera card to Lightroom Mobile?   What are your experiences and observations.  What are the shortcomings of the iPad Pro?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Cletus

I haven't replaced my MBP, but have used the iPad Pro quite extensively while away and found it very workable. Upload speeds obviously affect it in the field, but I found pretty good results with using the mobile app for processing (always tweak when back of course!)

I love the total portability of it compared to taking a laptop with me, even with the slimness of a MBP.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 17, 2019)

For the wife and I we replaced rMBPs attached to Mac thunderbolt monitors with 27" iMacs on the desktop and iPad Pros for use all mobile use (around the property, quick trips, and long multiple week photo trips overseas).    With the iPad Pros we can import images and cull them in the field.   Without Lr Classic for IOS, we don't do so much editing on the iPads.   We bring the raw files home and import them into Lr Classic on the iMacs.    Works for us.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2019)

It should become a lot more viable with iOS13, as you shouldn't have to import into Photos app before importing into LRm. I got a 256GB iPad Pro  and I've travelled with it very happily, leaving the MBP at home. I do have a fast internet when I get home though, so it doesn't matter too much if I don't have fast internet while I'm away.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 18, 2019)

I have been running the iPadOS betas.   Indeed the new Files functions makes it so much easier to move image on and off the iPad.   We will use T5 SSDs for backup of images in the field once they are imported to iPad.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 19, 2019)

BTW, there are good sales going on for iPad Pros.   $399 off of 12" Pro with 1TB and wifi.       12.9" iPad Pro (Late 2018) Price Guide. Coupons, Deals and Lowest Prices on all things Apple


----------

